# Möchte 2 Receiver an 1 Drehmotor betreiben



## apareti (26. Dezember 2008)

Welcher Drehmotor unterstützt 2 Receiver?

Hallo und Gruß an alle aus dem Süden.

Ich möchte meine Sat Schüssel nun motorisieren. Ich schaue Sat an 2 Plätzen, einmal normal am Fernseher mit Sat Receiver und einmal am Notebook mit USB Sat Receiver.

Ist es möglich und gibt es einen Drehmotor mit 2 LNB-Ausgängen, an dem ich 2 Receiver anschliessen kann?

Wenn ja, welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Was muss ich sonst noch beachten? Mein Level und Wissenstand ist eher blutiger Anfänger.







Also folgendes Szenario:
USB Sat Box wird mit Notebook per USB Kabel verbunden.
Sat Receiver wird mit Fernseher per HDMI Kabel verbunden.
Von USb Sat Box geht ein Sat-Kabel Richtung Sat Schüssel.
Von Sat Receiver geht auch ein 2tes Sat-Kabel Richtung Sat Schüssel.

Was ich jetzt brauche wäre ein Sat Motor mit 2 LNB Ausgängen an die ich die 2 Sat-Kabel anschliessen kann. Gibts so einen Motor?


----------



## chmee (26. Dezember 2008)

Moin und Willkommen.

Schau mal hier -> http://www.sat-bay.de/ <-, 
da findet man so ziemlich alle Sat-Teile mit Erklärung.

mfg chmee


----------



## apareti (26. Dezember 2008)

Danke schön, ich seh schon das Problem ist nicht so leicht zu lösen. Wer noch Ideen hat, kann Sie auch ruhig hier vortragen.


----------



## chmee (26. Dezember 2008)

Ach, das Problem ist nicht so gewaltig, nur wollte ich nicht alles vorkauen..

Wie wäre es, wenn Du anstatt einer Motorregelung lieber auf einen Multifeed-LNB ausweichst oder per Diseqc 2 LNBs ansprichst ? Das ist sicherer und einfacher als die Motorgeschichte.

zB
Twin-Monoblock - http://www.tg-satellit.de/info_twinmonoblock_lnb.php
Quad-Monoblock - http://www.tg-satellit.de/info_quadmonoblock_lnb.php

Das Problem ist doch, dass der Motor gar nicht weiß, welches Motorsignal bevorzugt behandelt werden soll. Oder soll der Motor beide Signale befolgen ? Der Eine will auf Astra schauen, der Andere auf Hotbird ? Auch wenn diese Frage in Deinem Fall uU unerheblich ist, weil Du jeweils nur einen Empfänger in Benutzung haben wirst..

Wie wird denn der Motor angesteuert ? Per USALS / Diseqc ?
http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-97-5874.html
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/sat-te...atischen-digitalen-sat-anlage-stellmotor.html

weitere Links:
http://www.satellite-heaven.de/diseqc_and_more.htm
http://www.tg-satellit.de/lexikon.php

mfg chmee


----------



## apareti (26. Dezember 2008)

Sehr gute ideen, die du da hast.

ich hab mir gedanken gemacht.

Ich könnte vielleicht

1. ein twin-lnb holen mit 2 anschlüssen, davon geht eins zum sat motor und das andere dann direkt ohne umwege zu einem der receiver.

dann müsste ich mich nur noch entscheiden welchem receiver(notebook oder fernseher) ich die steuerung des motors überlasse.

2. das gleiche wie oben, nur ohne motor.

3. es vielleicht mit einem 2in1 switch versuchen.

4. 2 motorisierte schüsseln holen, lol.

was meint ihr?


----------



## chmee (26. Dezember 2008)

Welche Satelliten willst Du denn erreichen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Welche Satelliten willst Du denn erreichen ?


Das frage ich mich auch.

Die Erde ist eine Kugel, damit bist Du schonmal beim ersten Problem alle Satelliten anzusteuern. 
Das 2. Problem ist, dass die Satelliten die auf "unserer" Seite der Erde rumschwirren, nicht flächendeckend ausstrahlen.

Üblich ist bei uns Astra.
Wenn Dir die öffentlich Rechtlichen, die Privaten sowie Premiere aber noch nicht genug sind, so kannst Du auch Hotbird anpeilen.
Und genau für diesen Fall gibt es die Monoblock LNB's.
Dieses sind 2 LNB's in einem (daher auch die Bezeichnung "Monoblock") wo die "Köpfe" leicht gespreitzt zueinander stehen, um bei korrekter Ausrichtung der Schüssel sowohl Astra als auch Hotbird empfangen zu können.
Da Du ja 2 Empfangsgeräte anschliessen willst, brauchst Du also ein "Twin Monoblock LNB".
Twin steht hier für 2 Anschlüsse, Quad wären also 4 Anschlüsse.

Einen Drehmotor brauchst Du also in den allermeisten Fällen nicht.
Ansonsten kannst Du ja auch mal bei der NASA/ESA nachfragen ob sie für Dich nicht eine ausrangierte "Schüssel" übrig haben. 

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Senderübersicht für Astra und Hotbird.
[/edit]


----------

